# What food do you recommend?



## BrittPitt (Aug 22, 2013)

I woke up in horror this morning as my husband dragged in a HUGE bag of generic Walmart old Roy dog food for our dogs.

Zoey, my bully mutt has been on science diet puppy since we brought her home, which I know isn't the greatest food ever either.

What kind of food do YOU personally use or recommend? Is feeding raw around the same price as feeding goo quality kibble? Help me out please?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

I believe raw is equivalent to feeding a high quality kibble. Many here do it. I am going to in the future also. Currently I feed 4health grain free from tractor supply. It's good and what works best for my dogs at an affordable price. There are lots of threads on dog food and raw. You just have to decide which you'd rather do and what you can afford.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Usually yes feeding raw is cheaper than feeding a good quality kibble. I fed TOTW and Diamond Extreme Athlete and for the price of feeding the dogs that a month, I get a month+ of raw and its better for them.

If I was going to feed kibble Id feed a grain free, probably going back to TOTW because the dog did well on it. DEA for the others because they did well on that.

Here is a site where you can go through the ratings and see what a food is rated. Id look through it and pick a kibble that is the highest stars you can afford 
Dog Food Reviews - Main Index - Powered by ReviewPost

If you are interested in raw here is some reading on that as well
PMR Articles - articles - Prey Model Raw


----------



## BrittPitt (Aug 22, 2013)

So, raw feeders, what would you estimate that you spend on raw food a week? I'm not the best at math, is there an easy way to draw up some kind of daily meal plan? I know Zoey's needs will be changing since she is only 4 months old.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Idk about how much I spend a week, but for 2-3 dogs I will spend roughly 60$ on bulk meats like chicken for the month, then maybe 15-20 on beef parts, canned mackerel, eggs and all the organs for the month.. if I buy a lot of beef for them, if not that 15-20$ can go way down since organs are very cheap and easily bought in bulk. 

I feed a simple PRM diet, add in a few bucks here and there for some oils, ACV and you got my rough feed costs for my mutt (65+) and the APBT (50), I was feeding 3 dogs on that amount, maybe 10$ more max. 

As for my meal plan, its pretty much whatever is on sale when I shop portioned up into 1.5-2lb meals then frozen. Chicken quarter being the bulk of the meat and bone which is about 1lb or so. Hunks of beef heart, cheek or whatever else is on sale. Some mackerel. Every other day and egg, days with no egg some oil.. oh and I feed my organs in every meal, small amounts of kidney or liver.. you dont have to feed it every day, some people feed their organs 1x a week, I find it easier to bag it all together and freeze it as one meal and dont have to remember about it.


----------



## BrittPitt (Aug 22, 2013)

Thank you tons for the tips. I'm gonna look into this.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

The PMR link is a great place to start, even though they just got that forum up and running they have some great articles and stuff around.

Here is their original section on the DFC forum and it has all the stuff as well as stuff they havnt moved over yet if your interested in reading more Raw Feeding

You can spend a million times less if you have a good freezer so you can go in on co-ops with other raw feeders in your area and buy large bulk things of meats, bones and organs. If I had a bigger freezer I would be doing that but even with buying at the Mexican store or heck sometimes even Walmart, I still spend less than I was on spending on kibble.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I also feed raw but it's not for everyone. You can't just give a dog some chicken and leave it at that. They need specific stuff and percentages. Meat, bone and organs. Definitely check out that link that Pookie posted up about the prey model raw diet. 

Before I did raw I fed Acana, Instinct (limited ingredient grain free) or Orijen. All of these are top of the line foods that cost around $60-90 a month for the one bag that I went through a month feeding two dogs. The bags are around 25lbs. 

So far with raw it is cheaper for me....I am thinking it cost me about $60 a month at most. But I just recently started raw but those were my calculations. 

If you can't afford to do raw right or feed a high quality food,then I would recommend Taste of the Wild, 4health (grain free), or Natural Balance. All of these brands are made by the Diamond company.


----------



## BrittPitt (Aug 22, 2013)

I actually just found out a store right by me sells diamond brand. Is that a pretty good food? It seemed very affordable but the store doesn't sell much quality food so I overlooked it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

I honestly cant say anything bad about Diamond. They make some good quality affordable foods and my dogs did great on TOTW and Diamond Extreme Athlete and I have never heard a bad thing said about them by people who have used them. JMO on that whole thing. If I were to switch some dogs back to kibble from raw I would for sure go back to Diamond.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

I used to feed diamond naturals.. my dogs did ok on it but I recently switched to orijen. No bs I can see a difference in my dogs after 2 weeks. Brighter eyes, nicer coats, eat less, poo less, and more energy.


----------



## rocthebully (Aug 17, 2013)

I went to a feed store one time and I was gonna buy diamond for my puppy and the lady actually told me to buy some bb or totw , so i been using both depending on the dog, but did you know that carolina bully farms feeds there dogs purina dog chow and they have some nice dogs thick n nice coats, weird I thought.


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Some dogs do well on shitty kibble, just like some dogs do shitty on high quality kibble lol


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Do you cook the egg or just feed it raw?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rocthebully (Aug 17, 2013)

pookie! said:


> Some dogs do well on shitty kibble, just like some dogs do shitty on high quality kibble lol


Lol, I know ,that's so true!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

I wish i had more time before the season starts and tonight...

Pookie - Stop trying to give nutrition advice when its clear you have no idea what you are talking about. Go visit the Diamond plant or go talk to the thousands of people who have used Diamond products for years and then have had skin or ingredient allergies, (because that IS linked to nutrition) come down with digestive track infections, etc..

Do your research before posting, yeah many dogs can survive off BS feed.. I agree, its shown every day.. However a large percent end up with nutrition derived issues, death OR in the fractions that do survive without any issues what so ever.. It doesn't speak about the food.. It speaks about the strength of genetics.

Roc - Carolina Bully Farm..









All that needs to be said.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Diamond has continuously had recall after recall after recall. I wouldn't feed it to a stray dog let alone my own. As for Carolina Bully Farms aren't they the same ones that bragged about feeding their puppies kibble, raw turkey, and raw eggs all mixed together? That's a no no....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

KMdogs said:


> Pookie - Stop trying to give nutrition advice when its clear you have no idea what you are talking about. Go visit the Diamond plant or go talk to the thousands of people who have used Diamond products for years and then have had skin or ingredient allergies, (because that IS linked to nutrition) come down with digestive track infections, etc..
> 
> Do your research before posting, yeah many dogs can survive off BS feed.. I agree, its shown every day.. However a large percent end up with nutrition derived issues, death OR in the fractions that do survive without any issues what so ever.. It doesn't speak about the food.. It speaks about the strength of genetics.


Do my research? What first hand experience from myself, my boyfriend and numerous close dog people isnt enough? I am just offering an opinion on the food, not saying GO BUY IT ITS THE BEST, its not and yea I have seem some stuff in rendering plants that I would never want to feed an animal, let alone my dog. My brother works next to one and its horrendous.
People who have fed exclusively Diamond products to entire yards for a very long time, that have had dogs do very well with none of the issue you mention nor illness or death from those recalls isnt enough experience or knowledge on the kibble brand for an opinion?
How about the thousands who did, do and will keep feeding Diamond products with no issues lol its a great brand that offers affordable good quality kibbles for people who either dont, or cant switch to a better kibble or raw.

This isnt me saying anything other than my _opinion_ on the brand from my, my boyfriends and numerous friends experiences on the food(s).

If you dont like it, dont feed it.  its not the worst but its not the best.


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

DieselsMommie said:


> Do you cook the egg or just feed it raw?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Whole and raw.


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

I mean I did feed diamond to my dogs.. key word, did. There is a reason I feed raw.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I trust KM with this....he WORKED in the dog food environment and definitely knows his stuff when it comes to this kibble stuff.  many people may not be able to afford nice foods like Orijen, Acana, instinct, wellness CORE,etc. so that is when I suggest Taste of the Wild because though not the best, it's leaps and bounds better than o'roy or beneful


----------



## rocthebully (Aug 17, 2013)

KMdogs said:


> I wish i had more time before the season starts and tonight...
> 
> Pookie - Stop trying to give nutrition advice when its clear you have no idea what you are talking about. Go visit the Diamond plant or go talk to the thousands of people who have used Diamond products for years and then have had skin or ingredient allergies, (because that IS linked to nutrition) come down with digestive track infections, etc..
> 
> ...


so what's your point? Put a pic of mo money or too phat , either way they got good genetics and no one would even know there feed purina


----------



## rocthebully (Aug 17, 2013)

pookie! said:


> Do my research? What first hand experience from myself, my boyfriend and numerous close dog people isnt enough? I am just offering an opinion on the food, not saying GO BUY IT ITS THE BEST, its not and yea I have seem some stuff in rendering plants that I would never want to feed an animal, let alone my dog. My brother works next to one and its horrendous.
> People who have fed exclusively Diamond products to entire yards for a very long time, that have had dogs do very well with none of the issue you mention nor illness or death from those recalls isnt enough experience or knowledge on the kibble brand for an opinion?
> How about the thousands who did, do and will keep feeding Diamond products with no issues lol its a great brand that offers affordable good quality kibbles for people who either dont, or cant switch to a better kibble or raw.
> 
> ...


don't let km get to you him and a few others are know for being fire starters, he could have simply said he disagreed but he has to tell you how to think and talk just ignore the fire and the smoke will clear..


----------



## rocthebully (Aug 17, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> I trust KM with this....he WORKED in the dog food environment and definitely knows his stuff when it comes to this kibble stuff.  many people may not be able to afford nice foods like Orijen, Acana, instinct, wellness CORE,etc. so that is when I suggest Taste of the Wild because though not the best, it's leaps and bounds better than o'roy or beneful


Totw is what I use ,and I don't think anyone is saying km doesn't know what he's talking about its his approach, he comes of as a ....well I'm not gonna say it.


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

::::COACH:::: said:


> I trust KM with this....he WORKED in the dog food environment and definitely knows his stuff when it comes to this kibble stuff.  many people may not be able to afford nice foods like Orijen, Acana, instinct, wellness CORE,etc. so that is when I suggest Taste of the Wild because though not the best, it's leaps and bounds better than o'roy or beneful


Thats all I was saying, I know they have well documented bad practices and recalls but even with all that they still do make a better food than the over priced junk and the low priced junk lol

I get why KM posted the way he did, I post that way about certain things too lol not gonna knock him for it


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

rocthebully said:


> so what's your point? Put a pic of mo money or too phat , either way they got good genetics and no one would even know there feed purina


That pic is evidence of good genetics?


----------



## rocthebully (Aug 17, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> That pic is evidence of good genetics?


I'm talking about there skin ,coat ,and weight, they feed there dogs purina dog chow and have no issues with it, but they say they use to feed , totw, bb , ect. But effected there dogs in one way or another, they been breeding for years and went through a lot of trial and error but this what they say works for there dogs .


----------



## rocthebully (Aug 17, 2013)

Oops, posted twice lol


----------



## SaeZ (Aug 30, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> I used to feed diamond naturals.. my dogs did ok on it but I recently switched to orijen. No bs I can see a difference in my dogs after 2 weeks. Brighter eyes, nicer coats, eat less, poo less, and more energy.


 was the difference from the diamond or did he get the results when he switched to orijen, i keep hearing diamond and orijen just don't know which way to go!


----------



## Corey209 (May 5, 2013)

SaeZ said:


> was the difference from the diamond or did he get the results when he switched to orijen, i keep hearing diamond and orijen just don't know which way to go!


Orijen, not diamond.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Orijen or acana for sure


----------



## Corey209 (May 5, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Orijen or acana for sure


Do you know anything about natural balance? I don't have a huge budget for kibble and I've been feeding NB Limited Ingredients Lamb formula for awhile now without problems but if there's a better alternative for around the same price ($40) I'd gladly switch.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

rocthebully said:


> I'm talking about there skin ,coat ,and weight, they feed there dogs purina dog chow and have no issues with it, but they say they use to feed , totw, bb , ect. But effected there dogs in one way or another, they been breeding for years and went through a lot of trial and error but this what they say works for there dogs .


All three of those are environmentally, nutritionally based not genetic except in rare disorders..

Weight is based on the above or amount of exercise.or work the dog endures.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

pookie! said:


> Thats all I was saying, I know they have well documented bad practices and recalls but even with all that they still do make a better food than the over priced junk and the low priced junk lol
> 
> I get why KM posted the way he did, I post that way about certain things too lol not gonna knock him for it


I at least give you respect and props for not being a weak individual and taking my posts and words for what they are vs getting upset over delivery.

I'll comment on the rest as far as diamond later tomorrow if I get the time,.much to do and season is upon us.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Corey209 said:


> Do you know anything about natural balance? I don't have a huge budget for kibble and I've been feeding NB Limited Ingredients Lamb formula for awhile now without problems but if there's a better alternative for around the same price ($40) I'd gladly switch.


Maybe try 4 health. Bullygal and McCoy feed it. They could tell u more.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Maybe try 4 health. Bullygal and McCoy feed it. They could tell u more.


I feed all of my dogs 4Health. $36 for 30 lbs and all of my dogs are nice and shiny! I feed the grain free whitefish and potato.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Well shit, princess feeds 4health she'd tell ya all about it.


----------



## Corey209 (May 5, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> I feed all of my dogs 4Health. $36 for 30 lbs and all of my dogs are nice and shiny! I feed the grain free whitefish and potato.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's a better price then what I pay and it has a good rating, I'm going to head to tractor supply soon.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Yep I feed 4Health grain free also. Mine have done great on it. Shebas going on 2 years of it and she's got a nicer shiny coat, Cain has a nice pretty coat after a year and a half and ammo does also. I use the beef formula, it's just works best for my dogs. If I could afford Acana or Orijen I would def feed those, but unfortunately at this time I can not. I am hoping to feed raw in future, like I stated, but until then 4Health is working great for us. My dogs don't eat as much as the previous kibble and when Cain was on Purina for a while he was eating 6 cups a day(not me feeding him). He's eating 2 a day now.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Corey209 (May 5, 2013)

I just read 4health is made by Diamond, isn't that the company no one likes?


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Corey209 said:


> I just read 4health is made by Diamond, isn't that the company no one likes?


Yes...

Short answer, 4health and TOTW are both made by Diamond.

Both (there are other feeds made by them as well) are made with the same quality ingredients (rather, lack there of) which are substandard, imitation or put sourced from countries such as China, Indonesia and Mexico being a big one.

People will tell you but wait, TOTW is made at its own factory... Well, most of the batches are but the same ingredients delivered to Diamond facilities and same practicies.including heavy use of loop holes within the industry that Diamond takes a part of is still used in TOTW.

Look at the ingredients of TOTW, there is a reason why they advertise a similar amount of meat content.as say Acana, Instinct or Orijen with a price difference of at least 10 a bag that offers more kibble weight per bag than the other companies.

More bang for your buck? Not really, they can get a way with it because of what I mentioned above with quality and loop holes that are fully legal and offer the illusion to the consumer that it is great feed for the price.

Because we have a Diamond facility in SC, TOTW here is cheaper than else where. They went up on it some but the 30 pound bag is 36 dollars. If you just took the face value of dog kibbles without considering anything else beyond, the closest feed that looks similar when reading the ingredients is another 12 dollars more expensive.. for a reason.

Price doesn't always indicate higher quality, however trying to keep this simple.

A difference of 10 dollars doesn't sound like much but when your mass producing, it adds up and if a company has used that difference to up quality of their ingredients, even half of that money. Hell, you'd be surprised and we are talking millions of dollars more a year.

But anyway. TOTW may be "far better than Gravy Train " but really, that isn't saying much. Getting stabbed might be far better than being shot, I'd rather not have either happen.


----------



## Corey209 (May 5, 2013)

Do you know if Natural Balance has been sold to Diamond yet? I'm not sure if I want to keep buying their stuff.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Corey209 said:


> I just read 4health is made by Diamond, isn't that the company no one likes?


The grain free line of 4 Health IS NOT made by diamond. It's actually manufactured by Ainsworth.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Princesspaola21 said:


> The grain free line of 4 Health IS NOT made by diamond. It's actually manufactured by Ainsworth.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


And do you happen to know much about Ainsworth and Diamond?

There's a connection.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

YESSSS indeedy!!!! So lookit if your not a penny pincher when it comes to food (which none of us should be for ourselves or our dogs; REALLY) acana, instinct, orijen are your better kibbles. Now if budget is at hand feed the best possible Purina, Duralife, you can afford which as KM just pointed out, you'll realize you should just the better food. What you can do is keep supply of acana,instinct,orijen or even natures domain and keep some frozen biljac in the fridge for protein boosts for exercising etc.

OR ... open the phone book ... look for butchers around the outskirts of town 
Find sticky and topics here on feeding RAW or BARF (bones and raw food) study it start it and feed raw. Buying from a private butcher is lest costly than the kibble if you have the freezer and fridge space. Its the best you can feed.

KM season gets up on ya quick don't it.  hopefully by October you'll have harvest for you& the miss and your 4legged catch machines too..


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Firehazard said:


> YESSSS indeedy!!!! So lookit if your not a penny pincher when it comes to food (which none of us should be for ourselves or our dogs; REALLY) acana, instinct, orijen are your better kibbles. Now if budget is at hand feed the best possible Purina, Duralife, you can afford which as KM just pointed out, you'll realize you should just the better food. What you can do is keep supply of acana,instinct,orijen or even natures domain and keep some frozen biljac in the fridge for protein boosts for exercising etc.
> 
> OR ... open the phone book ... look for butchers around the outskirts of town
> Find sticky and topics here on feeding RAW or BARF (bones and raw food) study it start it and feed raw. Buying from a private butcher is lest costly than the kibble if you have the freezer and fridge space. Its the best you can feed.
> ...


Yes SIR!! it is been up since 230 to get final preps done around the house and truck., Still got a bit to do all day then finally settle down and able to watch the Georgia Bulldogs first 
Game... Take advantage of the few games I get to see.

If your on a budget, or if you want to go natural.. raw is always the best option.

Honestly aside from start up fees such as a separate freezer which can be had for as little as 80 from craigslist, it ain't expensive if you hunt or make a few connections.

It is what it is, budgeting is a part of life but as FH stated, you shouldn't skimp out on nutrition.. for yourself and your hounds. After all, it IS the foundation of life strength and core.

But yall can feed what you want, all I do is pass on what I know, up to you as to what you do with it.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

KMdogs said:


> And do you happen to know much about Ainsworth and Diamond?
> 
> There's a connection.


I've researched until I'm blue in the face and I see nothing that connects the two. No.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Princesspaola21 said:


> I've researched until I'm blue in the face and I see nothing that connects the two. No.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


4 Health has tried to claim they are their own company in the past, Ainsworth has essentially nothing to do with the production process, ingredient sources or manufacturing.

I haven't looked at a bag of 4 Health in a while, however the company address listed on the bag (unless they have changed it) is the same address to one of the TOTW manufacturing plants which is owned by Diamond which gets its ingredients all through the same umbrella.

Also, while people want to say these "solo" plants for TOTW is not manufactured in the same facilities as the Diamond plants, they DO manufacture some of the Diamond foods there as well which why wouldn't they? It is ALL the same ingredients just different variances.

Now if 4 Health has since changed the address or has begun the "full merger" with Ainsworth i'm not 100% on however i do know for a FACT that the grain AND grain free is still manufactured (at least partially) through the plant that does TOTW.

So yes, i still consider 4 Health a Diamond product.

The entire reason Ainsworth was even brought up to begin with was an attempt to start saving Diamond made products because sales were dropping off due to all the problems they were having. Instead of correcting the issues, they have tried by passing and ignoring them.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

KMdogs said:


> 4 Health has tried to claim they are their own company in the past, Ainsworth has essentially nothing to do with the production process, ingredient sources or manufacturing.
> 
> I haven't looked at a bag of 4 Health in a while, however the company address listed on the bag (unless they have changed it) is the same address to one of the TOTW manufacturing plants which is owned by Diamond which gets its ingredients all through the same umbrella.
> 
> ...


From what I was told at Tractor Supply by a district manager as well as all the info I've found online when they came out with a grain free line they wanted to try having it manufactured elsewhere so they had it done at Ainsworth. They liked the quality of product better so they are in the process of getting the regular line of 4Health manufactured at Ainsworth as well. I have a bag of 4Health, a bag of TOTW, and a bag of diamond (my stepsons dog food) at my house. Ill check addresses on that when I get home for sure.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Princesspaola21 said:


> From what I was told at Tractor Supply by a district manager as well as all the info I've found online when they came out with a grain free line they wanted to try having it manufactured elsewhere so they had it done at Ainsworth. They liked the quality of product better so they are in the process of getting the regular line of 4Health manufactured at Ainsworth as well. I have a bag of 4Health, a bag of TOTW, and a bag of diamond (my stepsons dog food) at my house. Ill check addresses on that when I get home for sure.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ask yourself, why would the same brand of food be distributed and manufactured by two separate companies? You are dividing the same brand through two different manufactures thus cutting potential profit from both as well as added expense for anyone carrying the full line,

Now if 4 Health has changed their address since last time i looked at it, good for them.. However i am still in contact with a few i used to work for when i was in distribution for several pet stores in the South East.

And i can tell you, 4 Health is still at best partially manufactured through the TOTW/Diamond facilities and your not going to know which is which. All 4 Health is going to have the same company information printed on their bags as it is the same brand of food.

Under the new release for the sales catalog for Pet Lovers Warehouse, for instance, 4 Health is still under Diamond Pet Foods for ordering which means...

Why would the TS manager tell you otherwise? He may or may not even know, you'd be surprised how little they do know sometimes. However Ainsworth has been brought up and in for, well already said it. It would make no sense for them to bring up Diamond in discussion with 4 Health.

Like i said in an earlier post, i'm just putting out what i know. You can do what you want with the information. Believe it, don't believe it, ignore it.


----------



## rocthebully (Aug 17, 2013)

Good info km, and I didn't even know about diamond and totw ,just put my dog on it (totw) cause he was breaking out in hives didn't know if it was the bb I was feeding thought it might be the chicken in it, was gonna get some orijen puppy but it also had chicken so I saw totw (no chicken) and got it, do you know if orijen has a red meat puppy formula? There is only one place that has orijen here and they said they can order it if they don't have it there


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

rocthebully said:


> Good info km, and I didn't even know about diamond and totw ,just put my dog on it (totw) cause he was breaking out in hives didn't know if it was the bb I was feeding thought it might be the chicken in it, was gonna get some orijen puppy but it also had chicken so I saw totw (no chicken) and got it, do you know if orijen has a red meat puppy formula? There is only one place that has orijen here and they said they can order it if they don't have it there


Any orijen grain free is a multi stage feed. Its perfectly safe for puppies. They have fish, chicken, lamb, duck, and boar based foods.

I order y feed from chewy.com they offer free 2-3 day shipping on all order over $40


----------



## Corey209 (May 5, 2013)

Purina One Beyond Dog Food Recall

Salmonella in Purina


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

The best my dogs ever looked was on a combo of TOTW Pacific Stream for breakfast and raw for dinner. Personally, right now, I'm feeding ProPlan Sensitive Skin and Stomach, and my dogs are doing well on it.


----------



## rocthebully (Aug 17, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Any orijen grain free is a multi stage feed. Its perfectly safe for puppies. They have fish, chicken, lamb, duck, and boar based foods.
> 
> I order y feed from chewy.com they offer free 2-3 day shipping on all order over $40


Ohhh, so I don't have to feed the orijen puppy, thnx now I just gotta wait for him to finish this totw then I can get him on some.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

rocthebully said:


> Ohhh, so I don't have to feed the orijen puppy, thnx now I just gotta wait for him to finish this totw then I can get him on some.


You don't want him to finish and then just switch him on a new brand. You should gradually switch him over to avoid any tummy issues. I usually do mine over the course of a week. Some do two. Some do longer. But switching cold turkey can result in and upset stomach

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Corey209 (May 5, 2013)

Cain's Mom said:


> You don't want him to finish and then just switch him on a new brand. You should gradually switch him over to avoid any tummy issues. I usually do mine over the course of a week. Some do two. Some do longer. But switching cold turkey can result in and upset stomach
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


How do you switch foods? Mix in a little of both?


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Corey209 said:


> How do you switch foods? Mix in a little of both?


I start with majority of old and like 25% new. And do that a couple days. Then do 50/50 a couple days. Then down to 25% old and finally all the new. If there's no issues I may not go as long when adding in more of the new food. Just depends. Mine have all been switched within a week.


----------



## love_my_labpit (Jul 23, 2012)

BrittPitt said:


> I woke up in horror this morning as my husband dragged in a HUGE bag of generic Walmart old Roy dog food for our dogs.
> 
> Zoey, my bully mutt has been on science diet puppy since we brought her home, which I know isn't the greatest food ever either.
> 
> ...


Personally I use Iams Mini chunks. I mix in a bag on Purina's moist and meaty with each feeding. She loves it like that. However, she won't eat the chunks and moist food that is mixed already. like kibbles and bits. So I'm thinking she likes the flavor of the Iam's.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

mccoypitbulls said:


> Ainsworth -
> 
> Ainsworth Pet Nutrition Meadville, PA, 16335 - YP.com
> 
> ...


TOTW is definitely a diamond made product. I feed 4Health and TOTW to my pups. My step son feed diamond. I compared bags and TOTW and Diamond both share the same address for the manufacturer.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

mccoypitbulls said:


> totw, has a FAQ's section, says this:
> Where are your foods made?
> We have four manufacturing facilities, all located in the United States. One is in northern California, one in central California, one in Missouri and one in South Carolina.
> 
> ...


It is definitely something to think about. I fed the TOTW to my female Buffy for a little bit and she has HORRIBLE allergies. She never had a flare up but that was before I knew what I know now. I feed my pups TOTW still but I don't believe they have any allergies. What I'm doing is working so I'm gonna keep it up until I switch to raw. I think.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rocthebully (Aug 17, 2013)

My boy Roc didn't really like totw and he always looked kinda thin, but he loves his orijen and eats it all and looks good too, he broke out in hives with bb that's why I switched to totw, then to orijen


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

rocthebully said:


> Totw is what I use ,and I don't think anyone is saying km doesn't know what he's talking about its his approach, he comes of as a ....well I'm not gonna say it.


 So do you , along with coming off as a control freak who wishes to control what others say and how they say it.

And why don't you quit with the FanBoi act for Carolina Bully Farm , good genetics my left foot.

Diamond....... Yeah I'm one of those folks who fed Diamond at one time , for years and years , went to Canidae for quite a while when they first started , with the kennel and breeder discount when they offered it back then. They went partners with Diamond , I *will not* feed a Diamond dog foood of *any* kind except maybe 4health.........

http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-504763_162-57429961-10391704/diamond-dog-food-salmonella-recall-expands/

http://www.vetnewsonline.com/?p=704

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=1484&cat=5

http://www.aplusflintriverranch.com/define-diamond-recall.php


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

I've already answered this multiple times as well as many times over have mentioned where I became knowledgeable, how, current methods of knowing..

So do as yall will, tired of correcting.. is what it is lol


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

Diamond is pretty sketchy.....

But I've fed extreme athlete and totw with better results than any other than kibble at a competitive price. Ex tried a lot of brands. the dogs(tinis) skin allergies were terrible on other kibbles. science diet was the absolute worst. It depends on the dog really....

Currently I feed the puppy kibble with the salmon and am seeing decent results.

It's not the best but its not the worst

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Frostykitten (Aug 1, 2013)

We feed our four and a half month old puppy Orijen Puppy, as well as some Wellness core canned food. We researched a lot about foods before and after we brought Athena home, and Orijen seems to be one of the best foods. We tried to give her Lotus puppy food after we ran out of her Orijen, but after having Orijen she does not want to go back to lotus. Here is a good site that gives reviews of food. Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor . We also give her goats milk once and a while due to the fact she is growing so fast, and is naturally lean. Currently she is thirty one pounds,and gaining on average two pounds a week.


----------



## Lizseifer (Oct 15, 2013)

I have a 6 month old red nose he's currently 39lbs and he's lost 3, I just put him on the diamond all naturals everyone at the pet store said it was a great food. But it's making me nervous. I live in Ohio and we don't have a costco. And I have zero experience with raw diet.


----------

